

Streamy Gets More Social (RSS-Reader + FriendFeed) - BvS
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/22/streamy-gets-more-social-instantly-becomes-my-new-start-page/

======
csbartus
when signing up the system went under maintenance ... i don't know if in such
a fast world i'll come back soon ... maybe tomorrow a better one will rise
which is more elastic on resources

